
Héctor García-Molina Has Died - drallison
Héctor García-Molina has died. Héctor was a Mexican-American computer scientist and Professor in the Departments of Computer Science and Electrical Engineering at Stanford University.<p>See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;H %C3%A9ctor_Garc%C3%ADa-Molina for a brief biography.<p>Héctor was a smart, friendly, almost courtly man.  May he rest in peace.
======
aespinoza
Is there any official outlet where this is published ? I didn't find anything.
I learned this because of people who knew him.

